# ICD-10-CM Drafts



## brenda long (Dec 20, 2012)

Is there any difference in the 2011 Draft of ICD-10-CM and the 2013 Draft?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 20, 2012)

yes there are several codes that were added from 2011 to 2012, from 2012 to 2013 however only one code was deleted and no new codes added and a few codes had minor wording changes.  The 2011 will not be a valid book to use.


----------

